# Oliva Cain Cain F Robusto Cigar Review - tasty Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very tasty cigar and one that should be tried by all who enjoy a spicy rich flavored cigar.
This cigar is well put together and has grea...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain F Robusto Cigar Review - tasty Cigar


----------

